
Mind Constituted by a Rabbit Reading and Writing on Long Strips of Turing Tape? - diodorus
http://schwitzsplinters.blogspot.com/2017/07/whats-likelihood-that-your-mind-is.html
======
robotresearcher
The rabbit part is pointless. It has to be a perfect rule-following rabbit
that lives arbitrarily long. i.e., not an actual rabbit.

I'm not sure what the impossible rabbit adds to the argument, and it certainly
takes something away.

------
exelius
I'm not sure this argument is any more plausible than the "evil genius"
argument from Descartes.

I think that all it's saying is that given our limited reference frame within
the universe, we can't judge what is "normal" and what is not. And that's
basically a definitional observation.

------
twic
I haven't read the article; is this the Chinese Room Argument?

[https://plato.stanford.edu/entries/chinese-
room/](https://plato.stanford.edu/entries/chinese-room/)

